# Sound: Win Treiber durch Creative ersetzen



## BubiBohnensack (27. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute,

Ich will unbedingt wieder meine richtigen Treiber für die SB 128 haben. Die Standard Win Treiber haben eine extrem hohe Latenz.
Wenn ich aber nun die Exe der Creative Treiber starte, installiert er und fordert mich auf neuzustarten. Nach dem Neustart hat sich nichts verändern. Die Treiber sind immer noch Microsoft SB 64 / 128 WDM Treiber. Hersteller: Microsoft. Anbieter: Microsoft.
Also lässt Windows meinen Treiber nicht ran sondern installiert immer wieder den Eigenen drüber.
Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Nanaki (30. Mai 2002)

hast du es schon über den Gerätemanager versucht. Denn Windows übernimmt das setup nicht immer. Ich hab da mal ein so ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte gehabt, war aber mit win98.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. Juni 2002)

Erstmal Entschuldigung, dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe - ich war in Schweden.

Zum Problem:

Der Treiber ist in einer EXE verpackt. Ich habe also keine inf-Datei o.ä.

Aber trotzdem habe ich schon alles versucht.
Normalerweise stört mich das ja nicht, aber wenn ich mit professionellen Audioanwendungen arbeite, ist die Latenz unerträglich.
Früher ging das alles prima auch mit XP aber plötzlich nicht mehr.
Jemand ne Lösung?

Trotzdem schonmal danke


----------



## Nanaki (5. Juni 2002)

kann man die datei vielleicht irgendwie mit einem Komprimierungsprogramm entpacken? Welche Soundkarte hast du?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Juni 2002)

Das ist eine Creative Soundblaster PCI 128.

Ich wüsste nicht, wie man die enpacken kann. Die Exe startet sofort das Setup...Moment mir kommt da gerade der Gedanke, im win\Temp Verzeichnis während der Installation zu gucken.
Da könnte der Treiber doch sein oder?


----------



## Freaky (6. Juni 2002)

jo so schwer ist das doch nicht

doch leider hab ich grad keine zeit *g*

sage dir heute abend wie es funzt. wenn du es noch nicht behoben hast !!!


gruß
fraky


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Juni 2002)

Ok Freaky danke.

In Temp ist was aber leider keine Inf Datei. Nur Setup-Dateien von Creative.


----------



## Nanaki (7. Juni 2002)

falls es nicht schon geklappt haben soll, geh auf http://www.europe.creative.com/support/drivers/
dort dürftest du die XP treiber finden.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Juni 2002)

Ja, den XP-Treiber habe ich ja schon aber er wird immer wieder von nem Mircrosoft Standardding übergemangelt.


----------



## Nanaki (8. Juni 2002)

das einzige wär was mir noch einfallen würde dass du das problem mal creative schilderst oder auch microsoft sonst würd mir auch nichts mehr einfallen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Juni 2002)

Es hat geklappt, danke nochmal an euch beide. Aber ich glaube ich kaufe mir heute trotzdem eine neue Soundkarte. Brinkmann hier in Hamburg hat alles um die Hälfte bis 10% reduziert! Vielleicht kann ich ja günstig eine Terratec 24/96 erstehen.


----------



## Freaky (8. Juni 2002)

jo kein problem....


gruß 
freaky


----------

